# lights



## blackrose (Sep 8, 2005)

i just got some seeds and this is my first time growing. i went looking for a 400w hps unit but the cheapest i could find is $280 and i cant afford that so i bought a philips 120w agro-lite its a indoor plant light. does anyone know will that work.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Unless it's a fluorescent, Metal Halide or High Pressure Sodium, it won't work.
Some companies make what they call "grow lights" but they're made to keep house plants alive, not grow marijuana.

You need to shop around for a 400-watt HPS.  Do a search on indoor gardening equip and check out their on-line catalogs, or call them and ask about used equip.
E-bay is another good resource.
My friend bought a used 400-watt system with a new bulb for $100.00.  It works great.


----------



## blackrose (Sep 8, 2005)

if i use fluorescent lights what type and how many watts should i use


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Flo's emit 75 lumens per watt
HPS emit 125 lumens per watt

You need 3,000 lumens per sq/ft min. for veg, 2x that many for flowering.

Flo's aren't nearly as good as HPS.
They cost more per lumen to run, and they lose light penetration quickly.
HPS will produce 2 x--3 x more bud per plant, in less time.


----------



## steveH (Sep 9, 2005)

Guru is right, HPS is very, very good, but first time growers might want to consider a less expensive system to "test drive" the whole growing process. Growing marijuana has a fair amount of challenges to overcome.

Recommended watts per square foot of the garden is 20 - 40 watts. So if you had a space 4ft. X 2ft. equal to 8 sq. ft., you could use 8 four ft. flos.. 8 flos times 40 watts per flo is equal to 320 watts. 320 watts divided by 8 square ft. of garden is equal to 40 watts per sq. ft., more than enough for a humble first garden.

Bulbs, ballasts, chains, and extension chords should cost no more than $70 - $80. The only trick is to use a interspaced combo of Soft white(red) and Daylight/White(blue) flos. Use either 2 soft white to 1 daylight flo, or 2 soft white to 2 daylight flos..

Hope this helps...Good Luck

_________________________
_"A man can succeed at almost anything for which he has unlimited enthusiasm."_*--Charles Schwab*


----------



## blackrose (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for all the help


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Since flo's, MH & HPS emit different amt's of lumens (what plants use) per watt (what the untility charges you for), you can't go by watts when comparing lights of different types.
Recommended when using HPS is 50 watts per sq/ft (6,250 lumens). You'd need approx 85 watts of flo's per sq/ft to get that many lumens.


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2005)

actually, lumens like watts, have very little to do with what a plant _uses_. While the lumens measurement is based on the sensitivity of the human eye to light, PAR Watts objectively measure the total watts of Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) emitted by the lamp. It accounts for the nutritional value and is a direct measure of light energy available for all-important plant photosynthesis.
   Unfortubately, very few lights display any PAR values, so we are forced to judge/pick our sources by their color spectrum (Kelvins) lumens or wattage.
   Here's a link to pretty good info on flourescents..http://www.overgrow.com/growfaq/1539
...and here's one for comparison of PAR lumens watts of various HID bulbs..http://www.overgrow.com/growfaq/1123


----------



## blackrose (Sep 10, 2005)

good news i got a 400 watt hps system for $90 + $20 post and packing.
i got it of a company called 360summer360 i found him on ebay his phone number is on there. i didnt get it on there cos im not a member of paypal so i rang him and ordered it over the phone. they do old and new systems very cheap. the one im getting is reconditioned with a new bulb
hope this is of some help.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2005)

It _will_ help....good buy, too.


----------



## Insane (Sep 19, 2005)

right now im looking at buying a 400 watt 120 volt HPS for $85 and a bulb for about $100. i already have the shade so i dont need that but the guy at the hydroponics store said i would need to spend about $200 to get good ventilation going. does that price sound right? im growing in an area about 2.5x3 ft. and about 9 feet tall with my plant at about 5 feet 1 week into flowering with 12/12


----------



## aubrey (Jan 25, 2007)

blackrose said:
			
		

> good news i got a 400 watt hps system for $90 + $20 post and packing.
> i got it of a company called 360summer360 i found him on ebay his phone number is on there. i didnt get it on there cos im not a member of paypal so i rang him and ordered it over the phone. they do old and new systems very cheap. the one im getting is reconditioned with a new bulb
> hope this is of some help.


 
i am so frustrated with this guy mike. he is not an electrican. i have created a website to expose him and the crappy work. buy his crap if the want to burn you house down. 

http://www.freewebs.com/badebayer360summer360


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2007)

I am an electrician, and It looks like he is converting an industrial HID into a "grow light" by seperating the ballast from the fixture which CAN be done, but CANNOT be half azzed. Looks like a fluke to me. Just my two cents though.


----------

